# Small lowline entertainment center



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

I was limited to 5' wide.Again I found a piece online that I liked and adapted it to My needs.I bought a new LED tv for the family last christmas but did not finish the center till March.
Missfigured the outset corners and had to use glass doors,I don't remember the company right now but I will post a link.3 custom pieces of smoked tempered glass that I ordered online with the wrong dimensions,from memory.Got home remeasured and called them ,no problems,they changed the info and sent the right stuff. SWEET!!
Solid hard maple except for the Ply panels,after this I made a glass door cabinate to match Our kitchen cabs.I WILL NEVER stain maple again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice , interesting the wide variety of movies and shows,haha


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That turned out well James.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi James'
You tv cabinet looks great.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice design!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice job!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, James


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice job! I want to build one myself but need a little more experience.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, being you brought it up, I agree about the staining but that is me I just don't care to stain. Why will you not stain maple again just wondering?


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Wasup Jerry?
Maple is prone to blotching!!!!
I must have spent 2 months trying to figure out how to match the color and stop the blotching on a cabinate I needed to match existing ones.
The Boss wanted a recipie book cabinate added to Our kitchen with glass doors.Aftre 2 months experimenting,I think I did OK.
I will also post a thread just for You,look for it 
I did this last winter,so I was very afraid of spraying alcohol based aniline dyes in the basement.
Jim


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You did a great job staining there James. I have read in several places that Maple is a booger to stain.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow James those turned out excellent, such a beautiful finish on them. Very well done.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank You all,for the kind comments!
Jim


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

I was just looking for inspiration on entertainment centers, and I really how you made yours. Very Nice...!


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Great design, fantastic finish,super fit to your home. Well Done !


----------

